# Weber 8835 Grate for use with Wok



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

As I was looking over some stir fry recipes, I came across this grill grate for my Weber kettle grill that has a removable center that would seat a wok fairly perfectly.





  








Weber 8835.jpg




__
planethoff


__
May 2, 2017








https://www.weber.com/US/en/accessories/gourmet-bbq-system/cooking-grates-13

I did a little more digging around and saw that this could be the closest thing to an actual Chinese restaurant wok system as it would sit almost directly on the coals and have the open sides to allow the heat to travel up the sides of the wok. I would think a carbon steel wok would work great. Definitely not aluminum. Anybody have any experience with this? Any pros/cons?

I will also reach out to @MillionsKnives for advice, as you seem to be the resident grill expert. TIA.





  








Weber Wok.jpg




__
planethoff


__
May 2, 2017


__
1


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Give your charcoal chimney a try for this purpose but be careful about stability


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

phatch said:


> Give your charcoal chimney a try for this purpose but be careful about stability


I thought about that method, but was definitely worried about stability. Also, getting the heat up the sides. For $35-40 worth a shot right?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

You dont want to spread the coals out like in that photo. More like a cone shape centered in the middle. It works better for larger woks. Smaller woks and you have to reach in more.

That grate setup would pair well with this http://vortexbbq.com

Stir fry is a pretty fast thing. You spend time on prep, maybe blanch in oil or water longer cook time ingredients, then the actual stir fry is less than 3 minutes. I prefer the convenience of an on/off of a high psi propane burner. If you are grilling anyway then go for it, but it is a lot of fuel for a short cook. With the vortex type setup you can indirect cook on the grate before or after.

For the cost of the wok grate and a vortex you could get a propane wok burner or a clay pot grill. These are more effecient and faster to setup:

https://importfood.com/products/thai-cookware/item/tao-charcoal-burner-made-in-thailand


I totally get the minimalist kettle lifestyle. I have done everything from duck to full competition bbq on one. For wok use it is my third choice.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

@MillionsKnives Thank you very much. I knew I could count on you. Your response made perfect sense and I think the propane wok burner is the ticket. I was misled into believing that I could get a better heat from the grill. Also, you make a great point of so much fuel for such a short cook.


----------

